# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Vrouw worden, hulp gezocht

## laurentiene

Ik zoek een dame om in haar kleding een dame te worden en my te trainen op hoge hakken te lopen enz en my ook te leren om me buiten als vrouw te gedragen,
grtn Laurentiene; een beetje bang  :Frown:

----------


## dotito

Is het mogelijk om u een beetje beter te verwoorden aub.Begrijp het niet helemaal goed wat je juist bedoeld.

Groetjes

----------


## laurentiene

Ik zoek een vrouw die my kan helpen om in haar kleren vrouw te zyn en my te helpen hoe te gedragen ,lopen op hakken, opmaken etc om helemaal vrouw te zyn

----------


## laurentiene

Ik ben laurentiene; ik wil gewoon een vrouw vinden die my wil helpen kleden, bewegen, praten, myn haar doen, opmaken en verder volledig ''trainen'' tot vrouw ... ik wil nl een vrouw worden!

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Laurentiene,

Kortom je bent lichamelijk een man en voelt dat je in het verkeerde lichaam zit. Tussen je oren ben je vrouw?!?!? En je zoekt een vrouw die bereid is om je alle "vrouwen dingen" die je natuurlijk niet in je jeugd hebt meegekregen te leren. Mag ik vragen hoe oud je bent?

Gr Ikke

----------


## laurentiene

ik be 49 jaar oud

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Laurentiene,

Dat is relatief oud om nu de stap te maken. Wat niet wil zeggen dat je er niet voor moet gaan als het je gelukkig maakt. Ik ga er vooralsnog van uit dat mijn andere "conclusie's" correct zijn.

Gr Ikke

----------


## laurentiene

bedankt en mischien moet ik dan eerst maar kwa uiterlyk verandereren en kan ik dan nog beslissen voor de rest

----------

